# Hanoi 河內 - The Capital of Vietnam



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Autumn corner by Meogia Photography, on Flickr

street vendor


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSC_0977_HDR by Snapter Boy, on Flickr

Chương Dương Bridge


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source

coffee shop


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Flower vendor 










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

West Lake









































































http://dulich.vnexpress.net/photo/anh-video/net-quyen-ru-cua-ho-tay-ngay-dong-3133464.html


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_03884 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama276s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Trong tối ngoài sáng | Light & Shade by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

The first morning of the year #X100 #Fujifilm #FujiX100 #Hanoi by Hùng Vũ, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hà Nội, những ngày đông nhiều nắng | Sunny Winter Days by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phố thịt nướng | Grill pork sandwich on the street by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

St. Joseph's Cathedral

Những đêm lễ thánh | Main Church in Hanoi by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Spring on the street - Hanoi 2015.1.1 by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cao cao trên phố đông | Up the winter street in Hanoi by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr

Vươn Mình | Rising Up by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr

Hanoi Corner by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Bức tranh phố | Paint of Street by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr

Quán thời gian | The Inn of Time by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Vietnamese cuisine

Bánh cuốn nóng | Stuffed pancake by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phố nắng đầu đông | Corner of Early Winter by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Chở thu | Daisy on the street by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Street food

Hanoi est Hanoi | Đầu đông by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr

Little cute moment | Mùa đông không lạnh by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr

grilled corn - one of the best choices in cold days


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nắng mật ong trên ô cửa | Hanoi Autumn by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cầu Long Biên by b4byc00l, on Flickr

Long Biên Bridge is a historic cantilever bridge across the Red River that connects two districts, Hoan Kiem and Long Bien of Hanoi. It was originally called Paul Doumer Bridge.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_03902 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nhật Tân Bridge

Sunset at Nhật Tân Bridge by Nev Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sword Lake*

IMG_4564-Edit by Our Vietnam, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi at dusk

DSCF2442 by Thanh Ngọc, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

IMG_0765 by Thien Thach, on Flickr

Phố Đinh Tiên Hoàng - Hoàn Kiếm Hà Nội by Thien Thach, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

West Lake

Mây giăng chiều hồ tây by Thien Thach, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sword Lake










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

1 view nhìn từ 113 by b4byc00l, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

fresh morning by M Huy photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

relaxing time in front the lake - Hà Nội by César dPd, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Đường Lâm Ancient Village*

HAN_3257 by dinhha_20056, on Flickr


----------



## Terminator2014 (Mar 28, 2015)

Why is Chinese 河内 here? I don't think Vietnamese use it.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

^^ I think I do not have an obligation to explain to you!  I'm a pure Vietnamese and I use that word, okay?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Capital Chaos by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Cosaonoivay (Jan 6, 2010)

Terminator2014 said:


> Why is Chinese 河内 here? I don't think Vietnamese use it.


Probably he wants to appeal to the Chinese tourists from the Country side who doesn't know what Alphabet is ...so he thinks by translating the word Hanoi into Chinese writing , he hopes to attract them to come to Hanoi as many as possible .I could be wrong though :lol:



redcode said:


> ^^ I think I do not have an obligation to explain to you!  I'm a pure Vietnamese and I use that word, okay?


This is not a good way to invite people to come for a visit at the beginning , why so hostile when some one has a question about the place they are looking at ?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cosaonoivay said:


> This is not a good way to invite people to come for a visit at the beginning , why so hostile when some one has a question about the place they are looking at ?


he didn't want to find out about that name, he's just a fault-finder, because he, like many other Vietnamese, hates Chinese and Chinese character. thus, I think I don't have an obligation to explain to him. 
btw, I use 河内 instead of Hà Nội because they are pronounced the same (ha̤ː˨˩ no̰ʔj˨˩). the word "河内" reflects the correct name of the city, so not only Vietnamese but also Chinese, Korean, Japanese can know exactly the name of the city. I don't "hope to attract the Chinese tourists from the Country side to come to Hanoi as many as possible"!


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Abandoned rails by Trelerei, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

The Bridge of Waiting by kaleydoscopic, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04044 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rolf_52/16508863404/sizes/Source









Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi in HDR by fredMin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama308s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04047 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_04045 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama307s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama306s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama309s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Sapumal (Apr 17, 2015)

Vietnam is beautiful and green 
I am happy that they haven't lost their cultural identity


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama311s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama310s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama309s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Tháng 4 by nguyencanhtung, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04048 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama313s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama312s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSF0326 by phulocnguyen, on Flickr

_DSF0321 by phulocnguyen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama316s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama315s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama319s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04053 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_04052 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Trang Tien St by Alek™, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

times by phulocnguyen, on Flickr

_MG_3293 by phulocnguyen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

IMG_9114 by Mattamatix, on Flickr

IMG_9249 by Mattamatix, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama323s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04055 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_04057 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_04059 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

"Sấu" road by tinyk17ab0, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source

Street barber - outside the Temple of Literature (Văn Miếu - Quốc Tử Giám)


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source

Every morning at sunrise, large numbers of Hanoi residents gather at Hồ Hoàn Kiếm (Lake of the Restored Sword) for a variety of different exercises, which range from the strenuous to the soothing


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

7M1A1055 by gmacfadyen, on Flickr

7M1A0937 by gmacfadyen, on Flickr

7M1A0942 by gmacfadyen, on Flickr

7M1A0953 by gmacfadyen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ly Thai To by michellerlee, on Flickr

Hoan Kiem Lake by michellerlee, on Flickr

Hoan Kiem Lake by michellerlee, on Flickr

Hoan Kiem Lake by michellerlee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hoan Kiem Lake by michellerlee, on Flickr

Hoan Kiem Lake by michellerlee, on Flickr

Hoan Kiem Lake by michellerlee, on Flickr

Hoan Kiem Lake by michellerlee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha Noi. by kaneko_ryo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi_20150324_13.08.13 by chantalreed, on Flickr

Hanoi_20150324_13.23.11 by chantalreed, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Tay Ho Lake, Hanoi by Gergana D, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi Ho Hoan Kiem Reflexion by Walter Horstmann-Cholibois, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Overlooking West Lake by Bealer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04070 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_04069 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama329s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama327s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Mùa sấu | A change of season by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_9679-signature by vanbinh85, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04075 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_04076 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_04080 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04079 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_04078 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04086 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04085 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

TuanHa_DSC3135 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Tuanha_DSC3123 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Keangnam - Hanoi by An Le, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

From a corner of Hanoi - Vietnam by An Le, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi Traffic by Ahmed Galal, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04089 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama336s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ngã 6 Hàm Cá Mập - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội by Thien Thach, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


thank you! :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSA3206 by Đỗ Sơn Thành, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04090 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama340s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama335s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04089 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama337s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama338s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04097 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04098 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04099 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

TuanHa_DSC3143 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Tuanha_DSC3179 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Thê Húc Bridge-Hanoi by Trường Đặng, trên Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Hoa Lac highway - Hanoi by An Le, on Flickr










I miss the old Trang Tien Plaza by Vengeance Kain, on Flickr










From a corner of Hanoi - Vietnam by An Le, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

great photos, Oasis!


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vd_00005 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama342s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi Street 5/2015 by Cao Viet Cuong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_3896 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

State Bank of Vietnam building


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama349s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04112 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama351s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04108 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama350s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vd_00006 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama352s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Tuanha_DSC3227 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04115 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04114 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04113 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04112 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama351s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04108 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama350s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vd_00006 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04124 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04123 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04120 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama356s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04119 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04118 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04117 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama355s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama354s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama353s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Old Hanoi by Howard, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Before Tet by Nguyễn Nev, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi skyline viewed from Trầm mountain, 25km from the city 

HA8_3431_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSCF7686_pano_tonemapped by Trọng Khanh Nguyễn, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama370s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04133 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04131 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama364s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama362s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama361s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi skyline by An Le, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama373s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama371s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vd_00013 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ngã tư sở lên đèn by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Evening Twilight at Hoàn Kiếm Lake the Heart of Hanoi by SPC#JAYJAY, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_7107 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

_MG_7148 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

_MG_7077-2 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

_MG_7155 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_7121-Pano by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

_MG_7150-Pano by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

_MG_7160 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

_MG_7156 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hanoi as well :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Hanoi as well :cheers:


thank youuuu! :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04143 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04146 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04144 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama380s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04154 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04153 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04152 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama387s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama385s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama384s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

VTC_DSC3255 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

TuanHa_DSC3291 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

TuanHa_DSC3285 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

TuanHa_DSC3272 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

06_09_2015_16_58_32_vi-VN_Imagine_Cam_pano by Trọng Khanh Nguyễn, trên Flickr

vl_04148 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04151 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04150 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama391s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama390s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama388s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

_MG_7303 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phu Loc Nguyen (1 of 1)-11 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

_MG_7301 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

_MG_7302 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_7288 by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

Sunset by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr

Sunset by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi - Vietnam by Bảo Khánh Mạc, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Wanderer by Huy Nguyen, trên Flickr

vl_04166 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04165 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04164 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama407s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama406s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Storm by Hoang Nam Duong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hoan Kiem Lake - Ha Noi, Vietnam by Ly Hien Trung, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04175 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04174 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04173 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama411s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama410s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama409s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama408s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi Old Quarter by Davide Fancellu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi Streets I by SERMUNDO, trên Flickr

Hanoi Street Food by SERMUNDO, trên Flickr









Source

the last photo was taken in March


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source

Sunset in West Lake, Hanoi, Vietnam by viet nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Shop at Night by Michael Coghlan, trên Flickr

Narrow, busy street in Hanoi by Joni Kantonen, trên Flickr









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama415s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04178 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04176 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama414s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04191 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04190 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04186 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04182 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama420s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama419s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama418s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04181 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04180 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04179 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama417s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama416s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi Skyline Panorama - Thien Thach by Thien Thach, trên Flickr

140 degree angle of view by Thien Thach, trên Flickr

030A7632 by Thien Thach, trên Flickr

State Bank of Vietnam @Hanoi by Thien Thach, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Không có tiêu đề by Magnus Maaß, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by Magnus Maaß, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by Magnus Maaß, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Không có tiêu đề by Magnus Maaß, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by Magnus Maaß, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by Magnus Maaß, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04200 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04202 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi at dawn by Meogia Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi by Thien Thach, trên Flickr

vl_04218 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

...


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

HA8_4453_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Love the pics !!


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

HA8_1746_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, trên Flickr

Hanoi by Night by viet nguyen, trên Flickr









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04237 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04236 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama445s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

mg:..It is truly amazing, every time I see a thread and take the time too look, it is not what I grew up with in the news about the war.....Great for the people and the country to have prospered and shine..:shocked:kay::uh:kay:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Temple of Literature*









Source









Source

The Temple of Literature (Văn Miếu, 文廟) (known as Văn Miếu - Quốc Tử Giám in Vietnamese) is a Temple of Confucius. The temple hosts the "Imperial Academy" (Quốc Tử Giám, 國子監), Vietnam's first national university. The temple was built in 1070 at the time of King Lý Nhân Tông. It is one of several temples in Vietnam which is dedicated to Confucius, sages and scholars. The temple is located to the south of the Imperial Citadel of Thăng Long. The various pavilions, halls, statues and stelae of doctors are places where offering ceremonies, study sessions and the strict exams of the Đại Việt took place


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Scenes of Hanoi by night, Vietnam by dave stamboulis, trên Flickr

Street vendors, the market comes to the street in Hanoi, Vietnam by dave stamboulis, trên Flickr

Roast duck vendor in the Old Quarter of Hanoi, Vietnam by dave stamboulis, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@super_city: Please give proper credits, sources on your posts; sometimes the source on the photo its not enough.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Road to the horizon by Binh Nguyen Van, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

hanoi in sunset by viet nguyen, trên Flickr

vl_04242 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04239 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04240 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04238 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama447s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

_MG_1098-signature by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama450s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Untitled_Panorama451s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04244 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04243 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Hanoi by Thien Thach | 01678530980, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04250 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04249 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_3622 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

_MG_3576 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_3510 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

_MG_3566 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_3565-Pano by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

_MG_3544-Pano by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Không có tiêu đề by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

_MG_3474 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

_MG_3380 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

:uh: :applause:

Hanoi is really cool! I really like it. Specially like the massive park with the lake shown in this page.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_3351-Pano by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

_MG_3361 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_3353 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

_MG_3352 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Android2000 said:


> :uh: :applause:
> 
> Hanoi is really cool! I really like it. Specially like the massive park with the lake shown in this page.


thank you :cheers: btw, Hanoi has many scenic lakes and is sometimes called "city of lakes" :lol:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Keangnam_Panorama2-signature by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr

My city by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

LeVanLuong_street_Panorama-2-signature by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr

LeVanLuong_street_Panorama-signature by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr

Hanoi today by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

RoyalCity_Panorama-signature by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr

HaDong-Panorama1-signature by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A view from Lotte tower by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr

_MG_9878-signature by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr

Crossroad by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

The north of Hanoi by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr

_DSC8204 by Hoang Nam Duong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04258 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

Road to Keangnam by Binh Nguyen Van, trên Flickr

_MG_3668 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_DSC8204 by Hoang Nam Duong, trên Flickr

vl_04266 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04263 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Temple by Angela Sabas, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Barbershop by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr

Bike Seller by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ca Phe Trung by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr

Coco Ca Phe by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Flower Girls by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr

Moto Arc by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi Still Life by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr

Yellow Vespa 1 by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

VN Parliament House by Tien Thanh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cafe Dinh by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr

Bikelady by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Wheelie by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr

Yellow Vespa 2 by Bill Bogenschutz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phở Bò by Maverick, trên Flickr

Old Quarter by Maverick, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cửa Hàng Kim Lai by Maverick, trên Flickr

Old Quarter by Maverick, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_SON0963 by sonvoi_neu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Old Quarter by Maverick, trên Flickr

Old Quarter by Maverick, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Tran Quoc pagoda - Ha Noi - Viet Nam by DUC KEU, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Den Ngoc Son (Jade Mountain Temple), Hanoi by chrisgj6, trên Flickr

Den Ngoc Son (Jade Mountain Temple), Hanoi by chrisgj6, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

National Assembly Building, Hanoi by chrisgj6, trên Flickr

Ministry of Finance, Hanoi by chrisgj6, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Van Mieu Gate, Temple of Literature, Hanoi by chrisgj6, trên Flickr

Den Hgoc Son (Jade Mountain Temple), Hoan Kiem Lake, Hanoi by chrisgj6, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Street in Hanoi, Vietnam by Trung Võ, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi and Ha long bay, Vietnam by Timo L, trên Flickr

Hanoi and Ha long bay, Vietnam by Timo L, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Vietnam 007 by Torsten Huckert, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Peach blossoms, the traditional flower for Tet (Vietnamese New Year) in northern Vietnam, especially in Hanoi

Không có tiêu đề by Huong Hoang, trên Flickr

Tet's floral by Huong Hoang, trên Flickr

by the way, the year of the Monkey starts in 7 days and people in Vietnam are about to enter the longest holidays of the year


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

_MG_8273 by Ducrong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

JW Marriott by Hoàng Linh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh Mausoleum









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

The Gardener by Dino Ngo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

street-decorating for Tết (Vietnamese New Year)









Source
In the picture: Chúc mừng năm mới / Happy New Year









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Vietnamese Street Life #3 by Angelika Hörschläger, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi by Vladimir Jeremenko, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Haircut for Tet | Làm đẹp cuối năm by Dino Ngo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04541 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04540 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

vl_04543 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04542 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Fabulous high quality pictures! Miss Hanoi so much.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Denjiro said:


> Fabulous high quality pictures! Miss Hanoi so much.


Feel free to post the photos you find out from Flickr here, buddy :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A nondescript house by Jamie Mai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Souvenir shop by Duke Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha Noi in another view by Quang577, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

nguyenchithanh st hanoi vn by minhtuano1, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A curiously disciplined lunchtime traffic in Hanoi by Premshree Pillai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi House by Premshree Pillai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Bún chả by Premshree Pillai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

bún riêu cua bò by Premshree Pillai, trên Flickr

bún riêu cua bò by Premshree Pillai, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A junction in Hanoi by Thien Thach | 01678530980, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Lake View by Merrill Heit, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hà Nội 2016 #hanoi #2016 by Rainie Green, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hàm Cá Mập Hồ Gươm.. by Trần Ngọc Phú, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSC00502 by Hiếu Trần Quang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Kim Mã Tháng 4 by Hưởng Nguyễn Phi, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

4am view of Nhat Tan Bridge in Hanoi by cloud.shepherd, trên Flickr

Nhat Tan bridge from Balcony by cloud.shepherd, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi Summer by Em Chã, trên Flickr


----------



## Kot Bazilio (Mar 8, 2015)

redcode said:


> bún riêu cua bò by Premshree Pillai, trên Flickr


Is this a ramen?  
Very colourful. Love your photos :cheers:


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Kot Bazilio said:


> Is this a ramen?
> Very colourful. Love your photos :cheers:


no, it's Bún riêu cua bò, a purely Vietnamese noodles


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

vl_05123 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_05114 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_05122 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Hồ Trúc Bạch @ ráng hoàng hôn by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Hồ Trúc Bạch @ ráng hoàng hôn by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi vendors from above









































































http://cafebiz.vn/xem-anh-hang-rong-ha-noi-tuyet-dep-chup-tu-tren-cao-20161019111704197.chn


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Untitled_Panorama677s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_05149 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

vl_05132 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama672s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


Untitled_Panorama671s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## muflih (Feb 3, 2014)

subscribe


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

vd_00059 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vd_00058 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vd_00060 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Long Bien bridge reflection by Dung Nguyen on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

city's first metro line on test run, over congested roads 































































Tàu Cát Linh - Hà Đông chạy bon bon trên cao, phía dưới ùn tắc kéo dài


Tuyến đường sắt trên cao Cát Linh - Hà Đông đi qua những cung đường có mật độ giao thông rất lớn tại Thủ đô, chính vì vậy việc tuyến đường sắt này đi vào hoạt động có ý nghĩa rất quan trọng trong việc giải tỏa áp lực giao thông phía dưới.




laodong.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Ngày đầu tiên chạy thử tàu đường sắt Cát Linh – Hà Đông


Sáng 12-12, đoàn tàu tuyến đường sắt đô thị Cát Linh – Hà Đông (Hà Nội) chính thức chạy thử, bắt đầu 20 ngày vận hành toàn hệ thống để hoàn tất các công đoạn nghiệm thu, trước khi vận hành thương mại.




nhandan.com.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

New Year Day




































Người Hà Nội đổ về hồ Gươm, phố sách ngày Tết Dương lịch


Chiều 1/1, thời tiết ở thủ đô không quá lạnh, nắng vàng rực rỡ tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho người dân vui chơi ngày đầu năm mới 2021.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

praying at the temple on the first day of the lunar year













































Người Hà Nội đeo khẩu trang đi lễ chùa Quán Sứ


Sân chùa Quán Sứ (Hà Nội) chật kín người dân và phật tử đến thắp hương, lễ Phật sau giao thừa. Hầu hết người hành lễ thực hiện nghiêm việc đeo khẩu trang phòng dịch Covid-19.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Phủ Tây Hồ chật kín người dâng lễ


Đêm giao thừa, phủ Tây Hồ chật kín người dân đến dâng lễ, cúng bái, cầu mong năm mới Tân Sửu 2021 không còn tai ương, bệnh tật...




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Flowers of street by Mai Son, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

empty Hanoi on lockdown









































































Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Landmarks of Hanoi*

State Guest House (originally Le Palais du Résident Supérieur du Tonkin/Dinh Thống Sứ Bắc Kỳ). The building is representative of French Colonial architecture in French Indochina.









HANOI GOVERNMENT GUESTHOUSE by Hung Nguyen Long on 500px

Flag tower of Hanoi. Built in 1812 during the Nguyen dynasty as an observation post to the Hanoi Citadel, the tower escaped destruction during the French invasion of 1896 and was continuously used as a military post.









Hanoi flagpole by Hung Nguyen Long on 500px

Cửa Bắc Church. Originally named as Church of Martyrs' Lady, the church was built in 1932 by the French administration of Indochina as a part of the Hanoi's urban plan supervised by Ernest Hébrard. 









Cua Bac cathedral by Hung Nguyen Long on 500px

Diên Hồng Square (originally Chavassieux Square). The flower garden was built in 1901 in honour of Léon Jean Laurent Chavassieux - Resident-Superior of Tonkin between 1891 and 1893. 









Toad fountain by Hung Nguyen Long on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

First cold air mass this season blankets Hanoi today, sending temperatures down to the teens 































































Người Hà Nội quàng khăn tránh gió lạnh đầu đông


Sáng 8/11, Hà Nội trở lạnh sau nhiều ngày ấm áp, người đi đường co ro, phải mặc áo ba lớp.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoians took kadvantage of the newly opened urban railway to avoid traffic congestion and hostile weather on their commutes this morning































































Dân công sở đi làm bằng tàu để tiết kiệm xăng, tránh tắc đường


Trường (21 tuổi), nhà cách nơi làm việc gần 10 km, lựa chọn đi tàu Cát Linh - Hà Đông để tiết kiệm tiền xăng, ít nhất trong hơn 12 ngày tiếp theo.




zingnews.vn


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Lunar New Year markets in the Old Quarter









Untitled by Nguyen Anh Duc on 500px









Untitled by Nguyen Anh Duc on 500px









Untitled by Nguyen Anh Duc on 500px









Untitled by Nguyen Anh Duc on 500px


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

The Old Quarter on the last day of the old year






























































Phố cổ Hà Nội ngày cuối năm


Phố cổ Hà Nội thoáng đãng ngày cuối năm, nhiều người dân thong dong đi sắm Tết, dạo quanh Hồ Gươm trong tiết trời hơn 10 độ C.




vnexpress.net


----------

